# Exhibition Budgies



## BestBudgies (2 mo ago)

I was looking at some pics of budgies, and the exhibition ones with the fluffy heads, are they fluffed up for show? Or just naturally fluffier?

Can they see just as well with the fluffy head? And weird question but the lionhead rabbits that are fluffy tend to be more docile and easy going in temperament. Is that the same for the exhibition budgies? They are very cute fluffy birds!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Exhibition budgies have been specifically bred to be larger and have fluffy heads naturally.
They are generally somewhat less active and frequently more laid-back than the American/Pet type budgies.
However, they also may have more health problems as some breeders have gone overboard with trying to increase the birds' size and the heads may be too large for the spine to support.
There are inherent dangers and risk with breeding any type animal for specific qualities and Exhibition Budgies sometimes have a shorter life-span than American/Pet budgies
This depends on the breeding practices.
Some of the exhibition birds are able to see as well as American/Pet while others do have decreased vision because their eyes are blocked by the feathers.

It is always advisable to choose budgies from reputable and ethical breeders rather than from big box pet stores OR to rescue birds from shelters in order to give them a safe and loving forever home.
Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.*


----------



## BestBudgies (2 mo ago)

Great info, thanks!


----------

